# California draw



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

I know there's a few California guys on here anyone put in for the draw? What did you put in for?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Tule elk
Deer point
Sheep

SS


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

I'm in for deer G3 not enough points or luck to draw should get San Diego archery tag. 
I'm in for antelope lassen 
Sheep San G 
Elk point


----------



## kabose1 (Jul 31, 2013)

G13 and D16


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Elk, Antelope and Sheep


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Just had the baby so points this year, will draw X7a next year.


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Draws are up


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Yay, I drew my point! Was just talking to my buddy last night, we're going to put in next year but scout / bear hunt his November. It will be interesting to see the results by tag count etc.


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

A22 for me.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

So A22 is way down south right? What's that hunting like, coastal hills or are you farther inland? What type of access is there?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

CAExpat said:


> So A22 is way down south right? What's that hunting like, coastal hills or are you farther inland? What type of access is there?


Yes. It borders Mexico to the South. There is a lot of nearly impenetrable chaparral, and pinyon pines at the "higher" elevations. There is some BLM on the South and East sides of the unit. Cleveland National Forest in the middle. All the coastal real estate is private.


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Way south I'm more inland hunting in the oaks and pines and some lower elevations spots hunting in sage brush style terrain. Small deer low success rate but close to home and opportunity to hunt.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> opportunity to hunt


That's all that matters! Good luck this year, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I put in for the liberal democrat tag. I hear that they are doing away with bag limits on them this year. Just kidding folks !!!!!!!!!!!! Is it hard to draw out of state tags in Cali? I know a couple of buddies that duck hunt there but don't know any big game hunters there.


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

I believe resident and non resident tags are the same just different cost. Not worth the money to hunt cali as a non resident unless you lived here built points for years and draw prelim tag shortly after leaving California.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah hunting CA as a non-resident and looking to go public land, fair chase etc. would be VERY hard to justify cost wise. I get a veterans license for $7 and then my deer tags is approximately $300. If I draw next year will be my first year big game hunting as a non-resident, I still duck hunt there every year. Despite the lunacy CA still has some of the best duck hunting there is. Then again, it takes years to hone in on the best spots and setups.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CAExpat said:


> Yeah hunting CA as a non-resident and looking to go public land, fair chase etc. would be VERY hard to justify cost wise.


+1

I did quite a bit of research on out-of-state hunting a few years back. Considering cost, opportunity, point systems, etc. California ended up dead last on the list. You have to pay ~$160 just to apply, and if I recall, odds weren't very good either. Especially for mountain lion.


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Yeah California is a joke your not missing much here.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

If you have a Tule elk on your bucket list then CA is the only game in town. When I leave CA I will come back for the fishing and ducks only.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe I'm crazy but I absolutely love hunting cali. Two OTC tags in Trinity County or a mule deer tag in Modoc county are both very fun hunts with prospects of big deer. I've been back a few times in the 10 years since moving away and it's been great. I also really like the late Tehama deer hunt, easy to draw and lots of deer. Bird hunting in cali is awesome and then you have the added bonus of pigs in many parts of the state. 

I spent all of last week in the northern coastal mountains and this years deer crop looks awesome. Found myself wishing I had time in this years schedule for a trip into the Yolla Bollas to chase some black tails. Maybe next year.-----SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Agree with everything you said SS. Glad to hear the Blacktails up north are doing ok, DFG has gloomy reports for both muley and blacktails over a good bit of the state. Modoc county is definately a great place to chase bucks!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Springville:

My CA big game experience is mostly Central and Southern Cal. and I love hunting X12. I'm sure Nor Cal is wonderful and I don't mean to detract from it. But after making several hunts outside of Cal I just wouldn't have any need to return if I left.

I really try to stay out of the I hate CA discussions (I don't hate CA), but the attitudes of the people you meet and the politics of the state do impact my enjoyment of the hunt and those two things have changed dramatically during my life time. When I hunt out of State I feel welcomed. But I will tell anyone that geographically speaking we do have one of the most incredible states.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh, I get what you're saying Steve. I perfected the art of being an out-of-state Hunter during my years in Cali. I left and don't really plan on returning, although I still own a couple acres at Almanor that I can't part with. If you ever want to venture up north I would be glad to help out.

Welcome! ------SS


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> Maybe I'm crazy but I absolutely love hunting cali. Two OTC tags in Trinity County or a mule deer tag in Modoc county are both very fun hunts with prospects of big deer. I've been back a few times in the 10 years since moving away and it's been great. I also really like the late Tehama deer hunt, easy to draw and lots of deer. Bird hunting in cali is awesome and then you have the added bonus of pigs in many parts of the state.


Yes, drawing a tag in Modoc or any of the X zones gives great opportunities for some nice bucks, typically a 4-5 year draw cycle. The dope growers ruined our B zone hunting property, I was hoping the legalization would slow it down some, the deer have all been killed or pushed out so it may take a long time to recover. We were back in October (harvest time) and it's clearly still an issue. That's a topic for another time.

One thing I really miss is salmon fishing, i'm definitely going to have to get back on the river one of these days very soon. You can fly fish the streams all you want but boating a 30-40 salmon is tops. Need to pig hunt more as well, there's opportunity on public land, I can't see how these folks are paying +$500 for canned pig hunts.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Points and more points!


----------

